# TicTacToe



## galaboy1234 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe in der Schule die Aufgabe bekommen Tic Tac Toe auf Bluej zu programmieren.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das zustande kriegen soll und bitte euch hiermit um Hilfe.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## XHelp (2. Mai 2012)

Wie können wir dir denn helfen?
Falls du konkrete Fragen hast, dann stelle konkrete Fragen. Falls jemand deine Aufgabe für dich machen soll, dann bist du in der Jobbörse besser aufgehoben.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (2. Mai 2012)

Hi galaboy1234,

probier doch mal das Programm Greenfoot aus.
Das ist sehr gut geeignet für eine Art Minispiel mit Java

Geheimtipp:
Tic Tac Toe wurde sogar schon mit Greenfoot geschrieben 

Gruß


----------



## galaboy1234 (3. Mai 2012)

Wir haben in der Schule bisher nur mit for- und whileschleifen gearbeitet.
Eindimensionale bzw. zweidimensionale Felder haben wir auch schon durchgenommen.
Das letzte was wir gemacht haben sind Methoden und Objekte.

Und unser Programm soll halt so ungefähr aufgebaut sein.


----------



## galaboy1234 (3. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung aber unser Programm soll auf bluej laufen, also auf der konsole.
Wir haben in der Schule bisher nur mit for- und whileschleifen gearbeitet.
Eindimensionale bzw. zweidimensionale Felder haben wir auch schon durchgenommen.
Das letzte was wir gemacht haben sind Methoden und Objekte.

Und unser Programm soll halt so ungefähr aufgebaut sein.


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mai 2012)

Du musst Fragen stellen, damit du Antworten bekommst.
Hier schreibt dir sicher keiner deine Hausübung...


----------



## Landei (3. Mai 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Hier schreibt dir sicher keiner deine Hausübung...


Und ganz bestimmt nicht für BlueJ...

Wichtiger Tipp: Kümmere dich erst mal nur um das Wesentliche. 

Du brauchst ein Spielfeld (dafür bietet sich ein Array an) und musst X und O irgendwie repräsentieren (String, char, Zahl...). Dann brauchst du Code, der einen gültigen Zug erkennt, und auch Code, der feststellt, ob jemand gewonnen hat, ober ob das Spiel unentschieden ausgegangen ist. Das Spielfeld solltest du auch auf der Konsole ausgeben können.

Bis hierhin brauchst du keine Spieler, keine Eingabe u.s.w. Bringe es erst einmal so weit zum Laufen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## galaboy1234 (3. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank soweit aber das Problem ist, dass ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe von dem was wir machen sollen. Und dieses Spiel sollen wir Ende Mai abgeben, was dann auch bewertet werden soll und sozusagen meine Jahresnote in Informatik feststellen soll.


----------



## Firephoenix (3. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt in der Schule aber sicherlich Java durchgenommen sonst würdet ihr wohl keine Programmieraufgabe dazu bekommen.
Es macht also Sinn denke ich mal in die Aufzeichnungen/Unterlagen des Unterrichts zu schauen und erstmal zu versuchen ob man nicht ein paar Ansätze schafft.
Gute Möglichkeiten wo man anfangen kann hat die Landei ja schon gegeben.
Gruß


----------



## galaboy1234 (3. Mai 2012)

Das ist es ja wir haben ja keine unterlagen wir haben alles bisher mündlich besprochen.
Unser Lehrer erklärt uns etwas immer zum Thema und dann gibt er uns die Aufgabe etwas zu programmieren und sagt das wir "experimentieren" sollen, da "Programmieren ja wie Kochen ist"


----------



## timbeau (3. Mai 2012)

Dann wirds wohl eine 6?!

Wie wärs mal mit ner for-Schleife ein Tic-Tac-Toe Feld zu zeichnen? 

Ohne Probleme möglich


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mai 2012)

Was erwaretest du jetzt konkret? Wie können wir dir helfen?


----------



## Landei (3. Mai 2012)

Mit ein bisschen Suchen findest du jede Menge an Informationen zu Java...

Die "Insel": Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
Handbuch der Java-Programmierung: www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung
Unsere FAQ: Tutorials/Quiz/FAQ


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (3. Mai 2012)

galaboy1234 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist es ja wir haben ja keine unterlagen wir haben alles bisher mündlich besprochen.
> Unser Lehrer erklärt uns etwas immer zum Thema und dann gibt er uns die Aufgabe etwas zu programmieren und sagt das wir "experimentieren" sollen, da "Programmieren ja wie Kochen ist"



ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das euch euer Lehrer gleich als erste Aufgabe ein Tic Tac Toe Spiel gibt
Ich finde das etwas schwierig für ne erste "programmier Aufgabe" :shock:
Ansich ist es nicht sonderlich schwer, aber in BlueJ fragwürdig...........


----------



## Marcinek (3. Mai 2012)

Mach das mit Greenfoot ;D


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (3. Mai 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Mach das mit Greenfoot ;D



Jo, die Links sind in meinem Post weiter oben

Und wenn nix hilft, kopierste den Code dann ebend da raus und fügst ihn in BlueJ ein


----------



## IceStore (3. Mai 2012)

galaboy1234 hat gesagt.:


> Eindimensionale bzw. zweidimensionale Felder haben wir auch schon durchgenommen.



Damit kannst du bereits das Feld aufbauen! Denk dir das Spiel als Koordinatensystem, und schon fällt dir auf, das du 2 Achsen hast (x,y). Erstellst ein zweidimensionales Array welches nun die beiden Achsen beschreiben... wahrscheinlich fehlt dir einfach nur der erste Denkansatz ...? Fang einfach mal damit an^^

Und den Rat von 127.0.0.1 würde ich auch im aller schlimmsten fall machen um keine 6 kassieren zu müssen^^


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (6. Mai 2012)

hey galaboy1234,
hastes hinbekommen ?

Wenn ja, poste doch mal deinen Code hier, würde mich interessieren wie dus gelöst hast 

Gruß


----------



## galaboy1234 (7. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid habe es aber leider noch nicht gelöst
bin gerade dabei mein feld zu erstellen


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (7. Mai 2012)

> Tut mir leid habe es aber leider noch nicht gelöst


nur keine Panik ^^ mir isses ja egal wie lange du dafür brauchst 



> bin gerade dabei mein feld zu erstellen


klappts ?


----------



## CR7 (11. Mai 2012)

Am besten machst du dir erstmal Notizen auf was das Spiel fixiert ist.
Z. B.(die Reihenfolge ist egal, Hauptsache du weißt erstmal was du machen musst) : 

1. musst du den Spieler wechsel programmieren dann
2. das Feld aufbauen
3. die Kriterien aufschreiben
4. Züge überprüfen, ob jemand schon gewonnen hat usw.

Wenn du das alles erstmal hast, kannst du Schritt für Schritt, alles in Code umschreiben! 

Das kostet zwar bisschen mehr Zeit, aber das ist dann für dich Verständlich und ist ein guter Lernprozess! 

Gruß

CR7


----------



## CR7 (11. Mai 2012)

Am besten machst du dir erstmal Notizen auf was das Spiel fixiert ist.
Z. B.(die Reihenfolge ist egal, Hauptsache du weißt erstmal was du machen musst) : 

1. musst du den Spieler wechsel programmieren dann
2. das Feld aufbauen
3. die Kriterien aufschreiben
4. Züge überprüfen, ob jemand schon gewonnen hat usw.

Wenn du das alles erstmal hast, kannst du Schritt für Schritt, alles in Code umschreiben! 

Das kostet zwar bisschen mehr Zeit, aber das ist dann für dich Verständlich und ist ein guter Lernprozess! 

Gruß

CR7


----------

